

Don't take your cellphone or laptop to China - tankenmate
http://it.slashdot.org/story/12/02/13/0158207/best-practice-travel-light-to-china

======
tankenmate
Normally I don't submit Slashdot articles, but there were three interesting
links from the one article.

